# graphic designer



## ga.girl (Nov 24, 2010)

We can do a lot of our own artwork but sometimes I like to sub it out to a graphic artist. If anyone has any recomendations (names) please pm me. I would like someoe who's price are reasonable.


----------



## chromemarble (Jul 2, 2013)

freelance graphic artist / production artist
pm me or email [email protected]


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

ga.girl said:


> We can do a lot of our own artwork but sometimes I like to sub it out to a graphic artist. If anyone has any recomendations (names) please pm me.


What type of artwork are you looking to contract out? I have 10+ years experience in graphic design to include apparel. Take a look at my website below and PM me more information if interested. I would love to hear more about how I can help your business.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

